# New Toy, New Bed, and other Randoms ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody got a new toy today. It's a squeaky frog. He loves it. 










And a new bed (on sale for only $10 at Fred Meyer) Mid-yawn ....










A few randoms ....


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

does he still have the Pink Pig?? or was it traded in for the Green Frog?

great pics... love the closeup.... Frame-worthy that one is........


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww tracey hes just as cute as ever those big eyes so cute honey loves those squeaky toys too and that bed is lovely what a bargain brody you are just toooo handsome xxxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks Mandy! 

Jan, YES he still has the pink pig! Which he loves and even takes to bed with him quite a lot.  When I saw this frog though, I thought he might like it and I was right! He still loves his balls, but he has taken a liking to these little squeaky toys lately as well.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Love all the pics of Brody  , my favorites are the last 3 though... they are so artistic looking


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

He looks great. Love the $10 bed what A great deal. Paco has a pig to we play pig every night after work. God forbid if it goes missing he runs around in a frantic craze until he finds it. Ha, oh to be a dog.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Such a pretty boy! Nice deal on the bed and the squeaky frog is too funny!


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

If I could give awards Brody would get most photogenic! I always love his pics soo much! He is so handsome!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Beautiful pics of a beautiful boy! Love the new bed and toy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

elaina said:


> Love all the pics of Brody  , my favorites are the last 3 though... they are so artistic looking


Thanks so much! He is so easy to photograph, he makes my pics look good. 



Tanna said:


> He looks great. Love the $10 bed what A great deal. Paco has a pig to we play pig every night after work. God forbid if it goes missing he runs around in a frantic craze until he finds it. Ha, oh to be a dog.


I know! Right?! Our spoiled babies! That's funny that Paco has a pig too. We need some pics of that boy! 



jesuschick said:


> Such a pretty boy! Nice deal on the bed and the squeaky frog is too funny!


Thanks Karen. Now you have your own lil black and tan! Well tricolor, but still.  We need some new pics of Miss Eden. 



LuvMyTito said:


> If I could give awards Brody would get most photogenic! I always love his pics soo much! He is so handsome!!


What a sweet thing to say! Thank you! 



foggy said:


> Beautiful pics of a beautiful boy! Love the new bed and toy.


Thanks Paula. With everyone getting all the cute new beds around here, I couldn't resist when I saw a bargain. He sure didn't need another one, but it's hard to say no. LOL!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

He is such a stunning little boy!!! Love him!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

such a handsom man


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Great finds!!!  Brody has such a sweet little face :love1:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rocky said:


> He is such a stunning little boy!!! Love him!


Thanks Sabine. Yeah, we think we'll keep him.  



mooberry said:


> such a handsom man


Thanks Kelsey! 



cherper said:


> Great finds!!!  Brody has such a sweet little face :love1:


He keeps us laughing Cheryl. There's just something about those sweet little mama's boys ..... I told you so, didn't I? ha!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

haha yes you did Tracy, and you were sooo right!!  Finn is so special I think i'm as attached to him as he is me. :cloud9:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a lucky boy! If he was mine i would spoil him rotten,with a face like that how can you resist


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cherper said:


> haha yes you did Tracy, and you were sooo right!!  Finn is so special I think i'm as attached to him as he is me. :cloud9:


Where's the LIKE button! LOL! I know Cheryl, there is just something so special about those little boys.  



michele said:


> What a lucky boy! If he was mine i would spoil him rotten,with a face like that how can you resist


Thanks Michele - he makes us smile every day.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

What a handsome little guy!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucky boy!!!!! He really is super photogenic and totally handsome!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely pup.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Brody, I could look at pics of you all day! You are so handsome and your coat is so shiny! Love you!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

luvmytiger said:


> What a handsome little guy!!


Thanks so much!



rms3402 said:


> Lucky boy!!!!! He really is super photogenic and totally handsome!


Thank you Rachel! He's easy to take photos of, he just sits there and shows off. LOL.



quinnandleah said:


> Lovely pup.


Thank you!



pam6400 said:


> Oh Brody, I could look at pics of you all day! You are so handsome and your coat is so shiny! Love you!!!!


Pam, you're so sweet! Thanks so much! Kiss your boys from me.


----------

